# Squatty Potty, Toilet Stool to Help With Healthy Natural Elimination, Have You Heard of This?



## SeaBreeze

Just saw the inventors of this stool on the show Shark Tanks, and they did make a deal to sell them on QVC with one of the sharks.  I don't think I would ever bother getting one for myself, unless I had a real health issue with constipation, etc.  The idea makes sense though, guess these folks have already sold a lot of them.  Have you ever heard of these, or know someone who has one?


----------



## AprilT

They may be on to something, I always felt something was off after sitting too long on the commode, though maybe in my case it was just me sitting too long because I became engrossed in some reading materials.  I think I have some plastic items I might be able to to construct something similar to that little squatty thingamagig.  Or just use a footstool even a few books in pinch, could alternate them so I can read from the top to bottom of the pile.  .

Anyhoo, good find.


----------



## QuickSilver

I guess it does make sense anatomically.. I would have to research to see if that muscle is really constricting the sigmoid colon in a sitting position.  BUT.. most of the third world squats.. so I'm thinking it is the natural way to defecate..


----------



## Ameriscot

Or you could just build yourself an outdoor pit toilet like is used in Africa. Or not.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> I guess it does make sense anatomically.. I would have to research to see if that muscle is really constricting the sigmoid colon in a sitting position.  BUT.. most of the third world squats.. so I'm thinking it is the natural way to defecate..



The third world squats because they don't have indoor plumbing, not necessarily because it's a better way.  But when I used them I can tell you I went as fast as I could to get out of there and because it was killing my legs!  Homes in Uganda often had a pit toilet for a 'long call' or for women there was just a place with a cloth hung around for a 'short call'.  No TP.  Sometimes ripped up newspapers.


----------



## Ken N Tx

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Squatty Potty

Reviews..54 out of 67 approve..
http://www.amazon.com/Squatty-Potty...sr=8-4&keywords=Squatty+Potty#customerReviews


----------



## jujube

You haven't lived until you've had to use a squatty-potty on a rocking ferry in a storm while eight months pregnant.  I had my fill of squatty-potties when we lived in Turkey.  Give me a good old toilet seat any day.


----------



## Ameriscot

jujube said:


> You haven't lived until you've had to use a squatty-potty on a rocking ferry in a storm while eight months pregnant.  I had my fill of squatty-potties when we lived in Turkey.  Give me a good old toilet seat any day.



Ugh.  Sounds like torture!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Or you could just build yourself an outdoor pit toilet like is used in Africa. Or not.



Haven't we had that chat about such facilities?  Noooooooooooo thank you.  LOL.


----------



## Cookie

I think I'll pass on that too - had enough of squatting over filthy holes in India, no TP - just water to wipe  -   When Indian people saved up a bit of cash, first thing they did was get themselves a western toilet built.  Next came a stand up kitchen, in villages kitchen sink was just a short-walled square on the floor with a tap.  Not my cup of tea, although chai shops served the greatest tea and pakoras.

I think I'll stick to fiber for colon health.


----------



## Falcon

Ya sit there too long (reading etc.) you're liable to get  hemorrhoids.  Do your business, stand up and get out

of there. Do your reading somewhere else.


----------



## AprilT

Falcon said:


> Ya sit there too long (reading etc.) you're liable to get  hemorrhoids.  Do your business, stand up and get out
> 
> of there. Do your reading somewhere else.




Nope, no hemmroids from sitting too long reading, just some butt indentations and maybe loss of blood circulation on the legs.  Not like I'm reading the entire novel, sometimes I just do a few words of a puzzle sometime a magazine article, sometimes a couple of pages in a book.  It really isn't all that serious, but, sometimes it the most relaxing moment to get in a bit of reading and not think about the turds human and other.


----------



## Denise1952

Ok, so kicking back with a pillow behind me and my laptop on my lap explains a lot, thank you Seabreeze, I feel free already, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Cookie said:


> I think I'll pass on that too - had enough of squatting over filthy holes in India, no TP - just water to wipe  -   When Indian people saved up a bit of cash, first thing they did was get themselves a western toilet built.  Next came a stand up kitchen, in villages kitchen sink was just a short-walled square on the floor with a tap.  Not my cup of tea, although chai shops served the greatest tea and pakoras.
> 
> I think I'll stick to fiber for colon health.



This was so sad, I take such things for granted  Thanks for sharing it Cookie.


----------



## Denise1952

Falcon said:


> Ya sit there too long (reading etc.) you're liable to get  hemorrhoids.  Do your business, stand up and get out
> 
> of there. Do your reading somewhere else.



I'm so regular sometimes I barely make it to the toilet before I'm ready to give "birth".


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952

jujube said:


> You haven't lived until you've had to use a squatty-potty on a rocking ferry in a storm while eight months pregnant.  I had my fill of squatty-potties when we lived in Turkey.  Give me a good old toilet seat any day.



I think we could start a reality show jujube.  Someone will do it the way things are going in the world, why can't it be us to make that billion dollars


----------



## jujube

Yeah, I've had it with those so-called "reality shows".   

How about some REAL reality shows:  

Your husband just called and his parents are coming by for dinner in a half hour.  You have half a pound of hamburger, a bag of noodles and a small block of moldy cheddar cheese.  You have PMS and your supposedly-pottytrained three-year-old just pooped on the couch.  What do you do?

You have seven minutes to get a half-dressed and wailing toddler in the car, deposited at the day-care center and get to your important meeting on time.  You just put your thumb through your last pair of panty hose and you haven't had time to shave your legs.   Can you pry the toddler off your leg at the door of the day care, dash into Walgreens to get some more hose, put them in the car while trying to find a parking place at work and get to your meeting before the boss asks you for a report that you weren't told to prepare?

You take your senile Grandmother to church on Easter Sunday.  Once seated, she starts making racial comments in a voice that can be heard for three city blocks.  How do you maneuver an elderly lady out of a large church while simultaneously apologizing to half the congregation.  (OK, I've already done this one, so I know who wins....)

Those are the *REAL* reality shows.  Phooey to the other ones....I mean, put me down on an island naked and expect me to survive with only two sticks, one match and a bandana to hold my hair back?  Piece of cake!!!


----------



## Denise1952

OMG, memories of Erma Bombeck, you are wonderful jujube!! LOL!!  You are so right too, the "reality" (so-called) is all staged, at least the ones I've checked out

I am serious, but I'm sure you know you have a real, writing talent Denise


----------



## jujube

Thank you, Denise!


----------



## Falcon

nwlady said:


> This was so sad, I take such things for granted  Thanks for sharing it Cookie.



Can't think of his name but one comedian said:  "I've been eating so much fiber lately I'm beginning to defecate

wicker furniture."


----------



## Denise1952

Falcon said:


> Can't think of his name but one comedian said:  "I've been eating so much fiber lately I'm beginning to defecate
> 
> wicker furniture."




LOL, wow, brings new meaning to the words "doing your business"!


----------



## Melody1948

After having bowel cancer and losing nearly half my bowel, I had to get one of those little stools at the dollar store so I would always be very relaxed and go easily.  I heard about this from a doctor.  I don't think I could or wood live without that little $1.00 stool.


----------



## QuickSilver

AprilT said:


> Nope, no hemmroids from sitting too long reading, just some butt indentations and maybe loss of blood circulation on the legs.  Not like I'm reading the entire novel, sometimes I just do a few words of a puzzle sometime a magazine article, sometimes a couple of pages in a book.  It really isn't all that serious, but, sometimes it the most relaxing moment to get in a bit of reading and not think about the turds human and other.



Ima gonna tell ya a gross story about a patient I took care of shortly after becoming a nurse.  This old guy had problems with incontinence, so his solution was to live on the bedside commode.  He ate his meals on the potty and even slept  while sitting on it.   This went on for two weeks before someone decided he should get off the pot.   Long story short.. he couldn't..  He developed pressure sores on his butt and he literally stuck to the seat.  He had to be taken to the hospital, toilet seat and all to have it surgically removed.   Gives a new meaning to $hit or get off the pot... doesn't it?


----------



## Debby

jujube said:


> Yeah, I've had it with those so-called "reality shows".
> 
> How about some REAL reality shows:
> 
> Your husband just called and his parents are coming by for dinner in a half hour.  You have half a pound of hamburger, a bag of noodles and a small block of moldy cheddar cheese.  You have PMS and your supposedly-pottytrained three-year-old just pooped on the couch.  What do you do?
> 
> You have seven minutes to get a half-dressed and wailing toddler in the car, deposited at the day-care center and get to your important meeting on time.  You just put your thumb through your last pair of panty hose and you haven't had time to shave your legs.   Can you pry the toddler off your leg at the door of the day care, dash into Walgreens to get some more hose, put them in the car while trying to find a parking place at work and get to your meeting before the boss asks you for a report that you weren't told to prepare?
> 
> You take your senile Grandmother to church on Easter Sunday.  Once seated, she starts making racial comments in a voice that can be heard for three city blocks.  How do you maneuver an elderly lady out of a large church while simultaneously apologizing to half the congregation.  (OK, I've already done this one, so I know who wins....)
> 
> Those are the *REAL* reality shows.  Phooey to the other ones....I mean, put me down on an island naked and expect me to survive with only two sticks, one match and a bandana to hold my hair back?  Piece of cake!!!




You must have been a stand-up comedienne in a past life and brought your talent with you!  You're a treasure to read jujube.  Keep it coming please because we all need a good chuckle now and then!


----------



## Denise1952

My sentiments exactly Debby!  That was one of the best reads I've seen on here, LOL!!


----------



## Cookie

nwlady said:


> This was so sad, I take such things for granted  Thanks for sharing it Cookie.



We really are so fortunate here in the west with our indoor plumbing and heated homes and all the modern conveniences, including the wonderful food we get from all over the world.  After trying to live at a developing world standard its amazing how seemingly little things like running water and TP feels like luxuries.


----------



## Ralphy1

I think that it is time to go back to the thread on lipstick...


----------



## SifuPhil

I've heard and read for years that squatting is healthier than sitting.

That's why I always bring a large cat into the bathroom with me.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> We really are so fortunate here in the west with our indoor plumbing and heated homes and all the modern conveniences, including the wonderful food we get from all over the world.  After trying to live at a developing world standard its amazing how seemingly little things like running water and TP feels like luxuries.



Very very true!!  I occasionally remember to be grateful for what we have - clean water, hot showers, a washing machine, reliable electricity, etc etc., after having to live without all that.


----------



## Denise1952

Ralphy1 said:


> I think that it is time to go back to the thread on lipstick...



Oh yeah, or check out the thread on "What we women "may" do to be beautiful", LOL!


----------



## AprilT

Well, I decided to try to emulate that gadget by placing something under my feet while I was sitting on the commode.  Ain't going to happen.  I ended up with a cramp and burning sensations going down my legs.  Yeah, I know, I need to do my leg exercises, but, that was not a comfortable position and it sure wasn't conducive to viewing my reading materials.  So fagetaboutit.  Maybe if they come up with a potty that reclines and has some stirrups on the side, I might give it a go.


----------



## Denise1952

LOLLLLLLLLL!! "fagetaboutit" LOLLLLLLLLLLL!!  Hey, you can find anything on the internet, so I'm off to look for "Reclining Toity" w/stirrup option!!


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> I've heard and read for years that squatting is healthier than sitting.
> 
> That's why I always bring a large cat into the bathroom with me.



Oh oh, got my threads mixed up.  Oh well, here, nice place to keep your sea-monkeys too:







Plus, a special stool just for you Phil, and this one helps you get "in the mood" and for best results, crank up the volume:

[video]http://picosong.com/4kf8/[/video]


----------



## SifuPhil

Oh, those poor goldfish! 20 times a day they have a rapid low tide followed by an equally rapid high tide!

The stool is cool! 

As for the audio link ...

_"What the ears have once heard, they cannot unhear"._

Thank you!


----------



## Pappy

All this talk of stools......I'll be back in a few minutes.nthego:


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, those poor goldfish! 20 times a day they have a rapid low tide followed by an equally rapid high tide!
> 
> The stool is cool!
> 
> As for the audio link ...
> 
> _"What the ears have once heard, they cannot unhear"._
> 
> Thank you!



LOL!  That's a fancy toity though, ya gotta admit, LOL!  And that song "Ebb Tide" keeps going through my head I alway pay for my inappropriate jokes, LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Denise1952

LOL, now that's the ticket, never have to move for hours, no pun intended, ok, so it was intended, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy

How about these stools?
Guess I got off topic again. 
Sorry...:grin:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SifuPhil

"Junior, hurry up or you'll be late for the stoolbus again!"


----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> How about these stools?
> Guess I got off topic again.
> Sorry...:grin:



Hillarious!! Omg, what a hoot Thanks Pappy!!


----------



## Catlady

This is a very old thread (2014) but I decided to revive it rather than start my own thread.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I've always believed that our bodies were designed to squat low when eliminating.  I don't know why toilet manufacturers don't make one that is lower to the ground.  So, recently I bought a squatty potty at Amazon that I like very much.  I do not use that middle portion so I can position the two halves wide apart and can push back besides the toilet and out of the way when I am done.  I think people that have constipation problems either do not eat enough fiber or it's because they sit on the toilet with their knees together and that makes the ''cheeks'' squeeze together.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K0XN7FQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## 911

They stole this idea from the Muslims, who squat to go to the bathroom while remaining silent. I think some Chinese, Indians, Chinese, Japanese, Africans and Europeans also squat. I also believe that I read somewhere that Muslims don’t use toilet paper. I’ll stick to the old fashioned way. I haven’t encountered any problems with that part yet.


----------



## Catlady

911 said:


> They stole this idea from the Muslims, who squat to go to the bathroom while remaining silent. I think some Chinese, Indians, Chinese, Japanese, Africans and Europeans also squat. I also believe that I read somewhere that Muslims don’t use toilet paper. I’ll stick to the old fashioned way. I haven’t encountered any problems with that part yet.


Go to my link and look at the third picture on the left.  Not trying to persuade you, just pointing out, you're in the medical field and can make up your own mind.

Re Muslims not using toilet paper, I've heard they use their left hand to clean themselves so as to keep their right hand clean for eating.  What DID people use before the invention of toilet paper, anyway?  Ugh!


----------



## 911

PVC said:


> Go to my link and look at the third picture on the left.  Not trying to persuade you, just pointing out, you're in the medical field and can make up your own mind.
> 
> Re Muslims not using toilet paper, I've heard they use their left hand to clean themselves so as to keep their right hand clean for eating.  What DID people use before the invention of toilet paper, anyway?  Ugh!


OK, but I don’t have any issues with going, so why would I change? I believe that this is another gadget invented to get your money. If I did want a block to prop my feet on, I can make something that will do that and not spend the money, but for now, I don’t need any help, but thanks.


----------



## TravelinMan

911 said:


> They stole this idea from the Muslims, who squat to go to the bathroom while remaining silent. I think some Chinese, Indians, Chinese, Japanese, Africans and Europeans also squat.



Yep!

The first time my wife was in Paris while we were sitting having coffee at a sidewalk cafe she went to find the bathroom.  After a bit, she came back and said "It was only a hole!".  That was her introduction to how many people in the world go.  At least it was porcelain and flushed!


----------



## hollydolly

yes a lot of public toilets in European countries( Not the UK) are just holes in the floor of a stall.. with feet grips  to stop you from slipping but no handles . God help you if you had   the runs, you'd never be able to squat for very long...


----------



## Camper6

SeaBreeze said:


> Just saw the inventors of this stool on the show Shark Tanks, and they did make a deal to sell them on QVC with one of the sharks.  I don't think I would ever bother getting one for myself, unless I had a real health issue with constipation, etc.  The idea makes sense though, guess these folks have already sold a lot of them.  Have you ever heard of these, or know someone who has one?


I took my step stool for a trial run. Not a good idea. It forces you back and nothing like the diagram. To have any value it has to be adjustable.


----------



## Camper6

A lady went to a dog themed resteraunt, went looking for the restroom and came back and asked husband ,Am I a pointer or a setter.? A&W doors are labelled Mama and Papa. Why does everything have to be cute?


----------



## treeguy64

In East Africa, squat toilets are the norm, in most smaller towns. When I rode the rails, from Mombasa to Nairobi, there were two toilet options: On one side of the car was a Western style toilet and toilet paper, on the other, a steel plate with a hole and a nice hose you cleaned off with, followed by handwashing and a paper towel. 

Toilet paper is disgusting, as I see it. It moves things around, back there, but doesn't really clean you up. Gross! A portable sitz bath, with cold water and a teaspoon of baking soda, and a clean hand, followed by a rinse with plain cold water, and a hand washing session, will stop any and all troubles one may have with irritation, staining, and nauseating odors. 

A bidet can also be used like the sitz bath, with a little creativity and minor modifications, depending on the model.


----------



## fmdog44

I have used the Squatty Potty for a year and I like it.


----------



## Catlady

I very seldom have constipation problems and I still bought the squatty potty because I believe our bodies were designed to squat when pooping.  I really like it and use it every morning.  I just removed the middle portion so I can position the two stool sections however is comfortable for me.  I've also noticed that now it's much easier to clean myself, two wipes with the toilet paper is all I need.


----------



## Camper6

For someone with constipation problems, that stool won't help one bit.

The constipation has to be dealt with first.

And in some people, the cure is sometimes worse than the problem.


----------

